# How do I find national Sales statistics



## StoneDogDesigns (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok so Rodney I followed your advice and came up empty. I searched for market research and billion and found a bunch of links to topic where you told people to do this lol. Does anyone know how to get ahold of at least a gross estimation of the national sales of graphic t's in America last year. I don't really care if it's accurate I just need a number and a place to quote to put in my business plan. Of course I would like it to be reasonable and based on some sort of expertise but ours is a hard market to track. Sounds like a butt ton of us are looking for this info.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Did you check these threads?:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t8380.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t15080.html

These should get you going in the right direction, at least.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Try the SBA website or your local bank lendor. 
They can usually pull statistics like that up for you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You may also want to check infomat.com. They have a lot of stats available.

I did a quick google search of graphic t-shirts billion and I saw several large companies reporting billion dollar revenues, so my guess would be that it's over 10 billion per year.


----------



## poetclothing (Dec 25, 2007)

I dont know exactly what percentage of this is from graphic T's but while doing some research earlier this year i found an article with kind of what you are lookin for. The article said that american consumers spent $82 billion clothing last year, again not sure how accurate that is.


----------

